# 打过来



## Yuca007

Hi everyone!

What's a good way to translate 打过来? Re-encountered it in this phrase: 你怎么这么快打过来了。(A daughter says is to her mother on the phone after having moved into her new home.)

Thanks!


----------



## spammehere

In the pre-cellphone era, A phone ususlly is located in some place (house, office...etc)
"打过来" means call here, the here is refering to some place where the phone is located
This habit remains by now, even answering a cellphone call


----------



## SuperXW

Why do you call back so soon?


----------



## SuperXW

spammehere said:


> In the pre-cellphone era, A phone ususlly is located in some place (house, office...etc)
> "打过来" means call here, the here is refering to some place where the phone is located
> This habit remains by now, even answering a cellphone call


I don't feel it's necessary to relate 打过来 with any fixed location. It's just from the receiver's view. It's an "incoming" call.


----------



## spammehere

SuperXW said:


> I don't feel it's necessary to relate 打过来 with any fixed location. It's just from the receiver's view. It's an "incoming" call.



Literally, "过来" means "come over here", It is a location(here) related term
And in the past, We always call to some place and then find someone
So, Yes. I think it's necessary


----------



## Yuca007

I wonder, can 打过来 be used interchangeably with 打电话 in the sentence above or would that alter the meaning somehow? Does 打过来 carry any implication that 打电话 does not?


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Yuca007 said:


> I wonder, can 打过来 be used interchangeably with 打电话 in the sentence above or would that alter the meaning somehow? Does 打过来 carry any implication that 打电话 does not?


打过来 and 打电话 are not fully interchangeable, but 打过来 does carry the meaning of 打电话：打(电话)过来. As Spammehere and Super XW said, it means "call here/call back". We just omit 电话 here, and we also have 打给我(call me), 打给他(call him), etc..


----------



## SuperXW

In your case, 打过来 is more specific than 打电话, indicating she was not calling anybody else, but "call back here".


----------



## xiaolijie

I think the OP is trying to understand the translation of "打过来" as "call back". In English, "call back" specifically means "ring again" (or it is a return call). Does  打过来 really mean this?


----------



## SuperXW

xiaolijie said:


> I think the OP is trying to understand the translation of "打过来" as "call back". In English, "call back" specifically means "ring again" (or it is a return call). Does  打过来 really mean this?


Since you've asked, I found they are not exactly the same. 打过来 only means "call here".


----------



## xiaolijie

Thanks SuperXW!
So Yuca007 should rest assured that "你怎么这么快打过来了" simply means "You've managed to ring (me) so soon!"


----------



## Yuca007

Thanks to everyone for that point of clarification!

The conversational situation didn't seem to include any prior phone call, so it really would have been surprising if the speaker had wanted to refer to any earlier call (implying the mother is calling in return). I'm glad we could clear up that 打过来 is only about incoming calls.


----------

